# GT: Game 77 - Clippers vs. Mavs 4/10



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Mon Apr 10
7:30 pm
TV: NBALP, FSN2
</center>


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Do we really want to win this game?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Again no Maggette.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

Weasel said:


> Again no Maggette.


It may be no Maggette for a long time. Dunleavy said that Mags cant even get of bed. Not a good sign.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

DaFranchise said:


> It may be no Maggette for a long time. Dunleavy said that Mags cant even get of bed. Not a good sign.


What happened to him? he just suddenly developed back spasms or something? i don't recall him having any back injuries before.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston, Mobley, Ross, Brand, Kaman vs. Terry, Stackhouse, Howard, Dirk, Diop.

Cassell is sick, he won't start not mentioned though whether he will play or not.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Diop wins the tap.

Dirk scores over Kaman, why was Kaman on him?

Kaman misses but Brand tips it in.

Stack hits a jumper.

Brand misses but it goes out on Diop.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman hits a nice jumper.

Mobley vs. Stack for the jump and Mobley wins.

Mobley hits a jumper.

Offensive foul on Howard as he pushed off.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley misses in and out.

Howard misses a layup.

Diop blocks Brand.

Someone misses on Dallas.

Terry fouls Livingston, non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston with a nice move and jumper.

Terry misses a 3 but Howard gets it and scores.

Brand to Kaman for the layup.

Howard drives and gets fouled on the shot.

Howard makes both FT's.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a tough shot.

Dirk hits a shot over Kaman, again why is Kaman on him?

Kaman answers back and says why is Dirk guarding me 

Timeout taken by the Mavs, Clippers up 14-10.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston blocks Terry on a 3.

Livingston hits a Cassell like jumper.

Dirk misses a jumper.

Ross misses but Kaman gets it.

Ross got hit in the face, timeout taken.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if Corey is out, i think the Clippers are gonna have to pick someone up , is their like a deadline

or something ????? cuz damn....

teams are too good....


like Dallas, they have sooo many weapons and scorers, to our 2, Elton and Cuttino ..right now

maaaybe Chris....Livingston their for his passing, Q , his D, one of them is gonna have to step it

up offensively....


then Sam off the bench...

but the Mavs for instance Stack, Nowitzki, Howard, Daniels, Terry ....etc...



DAMN, i hope we stay in this game, cuz most likely we are gonna play these MAVS in the 1st round

so **** GO CLIPS!


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Ross getting hit clearly should have been a foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross leaves the court but looks fine, I think he lost a contact.

Mobley banks a nice jumper.

Howard misses a jumper.

Brand misses a jumper in and out.

Brand blocks Dampier and Dampier fouls Mobley on the loose ball.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives and scores easily.

Howard travels.

Livingston misses but Brand gets it back.

Mobley misses and Kaman gets the loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels drives and misses.

Ewing throws it away.

Terry hits a jumper.

Mobley drives and gets fouled, shooting foul.

Mobley makes both FT's.

Mobley STEALS it from Daniels, VERY NICe

Ewing drives and gets fouled by Dirk on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ewing makes both FT's.

Ohh Terry makes a nice layup.

Ross is back on the bench.

Kaman with a NICE Layup!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terry hits a 3.

Livingston to Kaman who gets fouled on the shot.

Kaman misses both FT's.

McCarty steals it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 1st:

Clippers 26
Mavs 19

Great quarter for the Clippers. They playe tough defense and force the Mavs to take some tough shots that they misses. As well offensively they were spot on.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

hmmm h ahah

i take some of those comments back, i had not seen them in a while, and by the looks of it 

it seems like if their bench is not very deep besides....Daniels...


hmmm their biggest weapons seem to be Dirk, Terry n Stack...DAMPIER(HAHA, non-presence)

hahah

so right now i think we need to contest everyshot like we have been doing and dont give

up any easy baskets and we should win this and oh man i like our chances in the playoffs series

if we do play the Mavs, someone needs to step up as a 2nd scorer besides elTON!!!! maybe

Cuttino???

i think if we contain Terry and Dirk and 3s !!! we should be fine 

  

GO CLIPS!!!!!


why didnt walter shoot it their was like 3 seconds he could have atleast thrown it !!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

tha6ts all we need to do man i noticed, JUST CONTEST their SHOTS and they are missing right now


so dont give em any damn open looks!!!!!!!

****!!!1 :curse: 

Nice 1st quarter i hope we keep this going the rest of the game 


*thanks Weasel for your play by play, im watching the game, but for those who arent its a lifesaver

keep up the good work!!! :cheers: 

off to watch the rest of the game!!

GO CLIPPERS!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell must be feeling better as he is in.

Mobley misses a tough shot.

Stackhouse drives, scores, and gets fouled.

He comples the FT.

Cassell misses but Radman gets it and Cassell misses again.

Defensive 3 seconds.

Stackhouse makes the FT.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

and here come the refs!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard hits a 3.

That 9 point lead becomes 2.

Powell fouls Rebraca, non-shooting.

Powell fouls Kaman, non-shooting.

Kaman misses a jumper, not the best of shots.

Mobley fouls Howar,d non-shooting.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stackhouse missea a jumper.

Radman to Rebraca for the score.

Mbenga makes a bank.

Livingston misses the layup but Kaman dunks the tip!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stack misses, Livingsotn rebounds but misses the jumper.

Mbenga makes a jumper.

Kaman misses a jumper.

Terry hits a tough shot.

Tied game, timeout taken.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

Livingston missed a little running jumper or whatever but i like that shot, he gets really deep into 

the heart of the D, he should do that more often he will start making them sooner or later

and nice aggresiveness taking it to the hoop too he should keep on doing that as well

GO CLIPS


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mbenga fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Rebraca.

3 seconds on the Mavs.

Ross misses a jumper in and out.

Refs call a bogus call on Livingston. The ref called it only ater Dirk misses.

Dirk makes both FT'.s


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes 1 out of 2 FT.

Terry makes a jumper.

Cassell gets fouled.

Cassell misses both FT's.??!!

Ross fouls Dampier.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Damp makes 1 out of 2 FT's.

Rebraca posts up and gets fouled on the jumper.

Rebraca makes both FT's.

Daniels hits a jumper.

Brand travels.

Dirk drives and scores.

What an awful quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand misses a jumper.

Dirk hits a jumper.

Brand gets fouled on the shot.

Still no FG in the quarter.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

damn we suck

i dont think we want to face the mavs in the 1st round, cuz this is terrible


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes both FT's.

Dirk misses a 3.

Mobley turns it over.

Daniels hits a jumper.

Livingston misses the layup.

Livingston fouls Stack.

stack makes both Ft's.

Kaman gets fouled on the jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Cassell will not return as he is sick.

Kaman makes both FT's.

Dirk gets fouled and makes both FT's.

Brand drives, scores, and gets fouled.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes the FT.

Mavs take a timeout.

Clippers down, 40-47.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels hits a lucky 3.

Half:

Clippers 40
Mavs 50

Just sad, a sad sad quarter.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman works hard and gets the hook shot to go in.

Kaman fouls Dirk on the shot.

Dirk makes both FT's.

Livingston misses a bad shot.

Stack to Diop for the easy jam.

Brand misses, Kaman with a loose ball foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses a jumper.

Mobley hits a long 2.

Dirk hits a jumper.

Mobley misses.

However Ross takes a good charge when it was 3-1.

Diop blocks Kaman.

Howard misses in and out.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross throws it away.

Ross fouls Howard, non-shooting.

Offensive foul on Terry.

Mobley misses a 3.

Stack misses a 3.

Livingston hits a jumper.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk throws it away.

Why isn't Radman playing???

Brand misses a bad shot.

Brand makes it up with a nice block.

Brand gets the pass from Livingston and gets fouled on the shot.

Brand makes 1 out of 2.

Terry misses a 3.

Livingston has to miss a bail out jumper.

Dirk misses twice.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston misses a jumper.

Timeout taken by the Mavs.

Clippers down by 9.

Looks liks this game is over already the way the Clippers are playing.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dampier gets fouled.

Dampier makes 1 out of 2.

Livingston misses the layup but Kaman gets it and scores.

MObley steals it,

Brand air balls it.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Howard hits a jumper.

Mobley misses a 3.

Daniels scores on the layup.

Daniels fouls Brand, non-shooting.

Clippers down 12.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mobley banks in a very nice shot.

Dirk misses a jumper.

Livingston air balls an open jumper.

Dampier misses an open dunk, hahah

Kaman gets it, gives it to Ewing who gives it back to him and Kaman will shoot 2 on the foul.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Kaman makes both FT"s.

Ewing steals it.

Bad call.

Howar misses a 3.

3 seconds on Rebraca.

Rebraca blocks and Livingston gets blocked.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

End of 3rd:

Clippers 53
Mavs 61

53 points through 3 quarter, says it all. The Clippers though were quick forunate that the Mavs sucked as well in the quarter or this could have been easily a 20 point deficit.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Stackhouse misses a 3.

Mobley gets fouled on the drive, non-shooting.

Mobley turns it over.

Dirk travels.

Kaman hits a jumper.

Could this possible by the worst game of the NBA this year?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses a jumper.

Singleton misses a jumper but stops the break by tipping it out.

Mobley steals it.

Mobley drives and misses.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels drives and scores.

MObley misses a 3 but Livingston gets it.

Livingston misses in and out.

Seriously worst game of the year?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Daniels makes the jumper.

Rebraca misses but Singleton gets it and gets fouled on the shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton makes both FT's.

Powell scores over Brand.

Singleton for 3!!


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

if the Mavs were playing any good they would be up by like 30 points or more 


i stopped watching the game....but by the looks of it, seems like Kaman is the only one scoring


horrible....watching something like this just makes me hope we dont get swept from the playoffs


......


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton blocks Dirk, Go Singleton!

Brand misses in and out.

Terry banks it home.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross misses but Brand gets it and gives it back to Ross who gets fouled on the shot.

Timeout taken, Clippers down 9.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Only about 5:53 left in the game and neither team has hit 70 yet, ouch!
:curse:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Ross makes both FT's.

Dirk misses a jumper.

Kaman with the nice spin and score.

Howard bricks a 3.

Ross gets blocked.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Its a brick fest!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk travels.

I am cracking up as to how sad this game is.

Ewing for 3!!!!!

Its a 2 point game!

Timeout by the Mavs.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Looks like a crazy/intense game


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Mavs Maniac said:


> Looks like a crazy/intense game


Definetly not intense, trust me.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Weasel said:


> Definetly not intense, trust me.


But definitely crazy in a very bad way. :buddies: :buddies: Less than 4 minutes left, and still yet to break the 70 point barrier! 
:eek8:


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

What they say is true, sarcasm is hard to convey over the net..


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand fouls Daniels, non-shooting.

Terry makes an easy one.

Brand continues to shot why he shouldn't be playing tonight.

Dirk gets fouled and will shoot 2.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Brand makes a jumper.

Clippers down 4.

The ball did go off of Brand.

Terry air balls and a shot clock violation.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Singleton for 3!!!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk misses, Singleton with the monster rebound.

Brand brick HOUSE.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Terry misses.

Clippers take a timeout, down by 1 with 29 seconds.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston drives but gets fouled on the layup.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Livingston makes 1 out of 2.

Timeout the Mavs, Tied game. Mavs ball with 17 seconds.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Dirk gamewinner, book it


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Dirk makes the cluch shot.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Game over.

What an awful game until the last 4 minutes.


----------



## cadarn (Feb 1, 2006)

Horrible, horrible game.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm sick of the Clippers losing on purpose to drop to the 6th seed, if that is truly the case, then damn, I'm ashamed to be a fan of LA


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

qrich1fan said:


> I'm sick of the Clippers losing on purpose to drop to the 6th seed, if that is truly the case, then damn, I'm ashamed to be a fan of LA



Dunleavy wouldn't do that, plus this game didn't look like a tank. Just a horrible horrible game.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

yeah, i doubt this is losing on purpose but eh, we clinched so **** it hahah 


but yeah they had a segment where they asked i forgot who some ESPN analyst 

FACT OR FICTION "The Clippers can beat the Mavs in a playoff series" or some**** like that


n the guy said FICTION he made a good point he said, "The Clippers do no have enough talent"


and well that was evident tonight....Sam Elton Cuttino....Chris sometimes.....sad but true ....


and Elton (although my favorite player) had the chance to prove to all those why he is the MVP , but 

he missed that open J in the lane that would have given the Clippers the lead, DIRK on the other hand, 

made the game winner OUCH 

losing like this sucks .,...

but atleast it hasnt happened as much as t has in the past....


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Dunleavvy, dunleavvy, dunleavvy. Again putting mccarty in before singleton. And then reminding us fans of what we have been missing the last 3 months with singleton. Man, didnt dunleavvy watch the last dallas game where singleton did a better job on dirk than brand and kaman combined? yet singleton cant get off of the bench until the end, and what does he do? Sure enough locks down dirk on a few possesions, and should have had a charge too that was reversed (ever seen two calls reversed agasint the same team in the 4th quarter, with the game on the line, both in like 2 minutes?)

Then for the last play, was there any doubt that dirk was going to get the ball? Did dunleavvy make sure singleton was on dirk? No. He had kaman, who can NOT guard perimeter big men, guard him. Did dunleavvy at least say, well, lets make sure to double dirk if he gets the ball? No, he let kaman guard him by himself.

Now, im not saying if singleton would have played the whole game, or if singleton would have been guarding dirk, the clippers for sure would have won, but these things are no brainers, and we did end up loosing. Last play of the game, radman wasnt in...it was obvious they were not going for a 3, but rather a lob play. Heck, even dunleavvy out of the timeout almost telegraphed that the play was for singleton. Even if he wanted to call that play, why not put radman in to make dallas think theyre going for the three, so that everyone didnt colapse on james like they did?


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

The one bright spot in the game-JAMES SINGLETON. Who knew? I guess all of us did except for Dunleavy. It was a good move to rest Sam. 6th seed here we come!!


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

I was so conflicted about this game... As the final minute rolled around.. I wanted the Clips to ***** slap Dallas.... But then I kept thinking.. "first round Denver".... Then when Dirk scored... For a second I was happy....


Clips VS Denver means second round for sure imo... Maybe that's worth a loss to Dallas.


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

I wouldn't be so sure of second round VS Denver, especially after this game. Was an ugly game, but winning teams make or stop the key plays. Without Cassell out no one on the Clips were able to get anything going in a close game. Simiarly on defense, as yamaneko said:



> Then for the last play, was there any doubt that dirk was going to get the ball? Did dunleavvy make sure singleton was on dirk? No. He had kaman, who can NOT guard perimeter big men, guard him. Did dunleavvy at least say, well, lets make sure to double dirk if he gets the ball? No, he let kaman guard him by himself.


Simply cannot let that happen.


----------



## DaFranchise (Jun 29, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I was so conflicted about this game... As the final minute rolled around.. I wanted the Clips to ***** slap Dallas.... But then I kept thinking.. "first round Denver".... Then when Dirk scored... For a second I was happy....
> 
> 
> Clips VS Denver means second round for sure imo... Maybe that's worth a loss to Dallas.


I felt the same way. Memphis plays Minny tonight in Memphis. They should win that game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

In Dirk we trust, gg


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

universal! said:


> I wouldn't be so sure of second round VS Denver, especially after this game. Was an ugly game, but winning teams make or stop the key plays. Without Cassell out no one on the Clips were able to get anything going in a close game. Simiarly on defense, as yamaneko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simply cannot let that happen.



Cassell is going to have a nice vacation before the series playoffs start. He will be fine.

This Clipper team is FAR better than Denver. If they do not beat Denver... As much as I like the coach..... It would be entirely on Mike D's shoulder...


----------



## paperclip (Mar 24, 2006)

Singleton to be unleashed as the secret weapon in the playoffs and he will blow up for 20/10 each game. Its all part of Dunleavy's master plan.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado (Nov 1, 2005)

well if Corey is not going to play anymore, Dunleavy better give James some more playing time


and get him back in the swing if things like he was earlier in the season when he got big minutes....


we could really use him, and if he can make some shots even better...


as of now , we would play the Nuggets, but i really think, if we dont start playing GOOD


it doesnt matter WHO WE PLAY, Nuggets Spurs or Mavs, we wont beat any of them if we keep

playing like we have been lately, we need to step it up a notch come playoff time, i hope Sam instills

this mentality on the whole team


----------



## universal! (Mar 5, 2006)

exactly- if the Clips aren't playing well, it doesn't matter who they play. Clips are a better team than Denver, but not so much better that the Clips can play at 80% and think they can roll over Carmelo and the Nugs. Sure Clips are 3-1 VS the Nuggs this season, but playoffs are a whole different thing.

On the other hand, if the Clips play at thier best, they can beat any team in the league. The trick is to do consistently in a 7 game series.

Regarding Sam, the Clips can't rely on just him to crank it up a notch. Sam's most important contribution will be on a mental level. I hope the team responds.


----------

